# Ho parlato con la donna con cui lui mi ha tradita



## AngelCare (29 Novembre 2010)

Salve a tutti.
Vi seguo da più o meno sei mesi, e finalmente mi sono decisa a scrivervi. Spero di aprirmi un pò con voi, per scaricarmi da un peso che mi sta rovinando.
In questo momento sto passando un periodo difficile, ho deciso di perdonare il tradimento del mio attuale marito, avvenuto prima del matrimonio, per due motivi: primo, perchè lo amo; secondo, perchè abbiamo un bambino stupendo. Ero partita con tutti i buoni proposita, aiutata dal fatto che avevo capito il perchè mi aveva tradito (non lo giustifico, ma credo che in un periodo di profonda crisi possa capitare) e soprattutto aiutata dal fato che lui mi ha dimostrato in tutti i modi che teneva a me, che era distrutto da ciò che aveva fatto e che mai e poi mai avrebbe rovinato più le cose tra di noi. Quindi la nostra storia ha ripreso verve, tutto sembrava andare benissimo... fino al momento in cui io ho cominciato a farmi venire tutta una serie di paranoie e, spinta da non so quale impulso, ho contattato LEI.
E LEI all'inizio mi risponde carinamente, dicendomi di stare tranquilla, che è normale che dopo quello che è successo io dubiti di lui. Poi, dopo un pò di tempo, mi ricontatta per dirmi che loro due ancora si frequentano e che la loro storia è tutt'altro che finita.
La mia reazione... mi cade il mondo addosso... eppure qualcosa non mi torna... con lucidità penso: e quando questo sarebbe accaduto, se lui è sempre a casa? Se la sera non esce? E perchè allora mi dice ti amo ed è sereno, e nulla fa pensare al nervosismo che invece l'aveva tradito tempo prima?
Inoltre lei invece che dirmi, mi fa domande: mi chiede cose del periodo in cui loro si sono frequentati, è curiosa di sapere di noi, mi chiede molte cose ma tutte del passato. E conclude la telefonata con un: cosa farai ora, lo perdonerai immmagino? A quella domanda capisco che forse si sta prendendo gioco di me.
Chiamo mio marito, gli racconto tutto. Lui giura che sono bugie, che questa persona si sta vendicando. C'è una chiamata fatta davanti a me, dove lui le dice: ma che stai facendo? Perchè vuoi rovinarci? Noi i nostri problemi li abbiamo risolti e lei mi ha perdonato , perchè ora vuoi rovinarci?
Morale della favola: ora io sono in un limbo. Perchè non so la verità. A chi credere? A lei, a lui? Perchè lui, che ha rischiato di perdere tutto già una volta, nel periodo più bello della sua vita (cioè quando è nato suo figlio) avrebbe dovuto ritradirmi con lei? Però lei può essere così str&$$ da inventarsi tutto quanto sapendo del bambino? 
Insomma, io ora vivo pensando un giorno che lui è stato sincero, e il giorno dopo no... e questa cosa mi fa male, fisicamente... non ho la testa per fare nulla... nè per dargli l'amore che vorrei... e ho paura che presto sarò io ad allontanarmi del tutto con la mente da lui, e non voglio, perchè perdonarlo e ricostruire m'è costato una fatica che non voglio sprecare... senza parlare del fatto che se lui è sincero ed è vittima di questa persona, allora merita quella seconda possibilità che gli ho dato.

Scusate la lunghezza e gli errori... spero nelle vostre risposte, perchè non ho altri con cui parlare.

ps. (se può servire a capire, la loro storia la prima volta era durata due settimane...)


----------



## Kid (29 Novembre 2010)

AngelCare ha detto:


> Salve a tutti.
> Vi seguo da più o meno sei mesi, e finalmente mi sono decisa a scrivervi. Spero di aprirmi un pò con voi, per scaricarmi da un peso che mi sta rovinando.
> In questo momento sto passando un periodo difficile, ho deciso di perdonare il tradimento del mio attuale marito, avvenuto prima del matrimonio, per due motivi: primo, perchè lo amo; secondo, perchè abbiamo un bambino stupendo. Ero partita con tutti i buoni proposita, aiutata dal fatto che avevo capito il perchè mi aveva tradito (non lo giustifico, ma credo che in un periodo di profonda crisi possa capitare) e soprattutto aiutata dal fato che lui mi ha dimostrato in tutti i modi che teneva a me, che era distrutto da ciò che aveva fatto e che mai e poi mai avrebbe rovinato più le cose tra di noi. Quindi la nostra storia ha ripreso verve, tutto sembrava andare benissimo... fino al momento in cui io ho cominciato a farmi venire tutta una serie di paranoie e, spinta da non so quale impulso, ho contattato LEI.
> E LEI all'inizio mi risponde carinamente, dicendomi di stare tranquilla, che è normale che dopo quello che è successo io dubiti di lui. Poi, dopo un pò di tempo, mi ricontatta per dirmi che loro due ancora si frequentano e che la loro storia è tutt'altro che finita.
> ...


Ciao AngelCare, benvenuta.

Posso dirti una cosa? Ne so qualcosa di paranoie ma tu... hai sbagliato alla grande a contattarla! Non si fa, se perdoni devi chiudere la porta in faccia ai dubbi, altrimenti non ne esci più.

Detto questo: parla con tuo marito guardandolo negli occhi e agisci di conseguenza.

P.s.

Età? Da quanto/come/cosa? Insomma qualche dettaglio in più?


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Novembre 2010)

Chiedi a Papero quanto può essere str***a l'altra. 
Può, può.

Fidati di ciò che vedi, non delle tue paure. La tua decisione l'hai presa, aggrappatici.

In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Papero (29 Novembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Chiedi a Papero quanto può essere str***a l'altra.
> Può, può.
> 
> Fidati di ciò che vedi, non delle tue paure. La tua decisione l'hai presa, aggrappatici.
> ...


Quoto la mia amica senzasperanze, credi in ciò che vedi, se senti che tuo marito ha cambiato registro credici.... Oltretutto adesso lui sa che potrebbe perdere due persone care, sua moglie che perdonandolo ha dimostrato una volta di più di amarlo tantissimo e suo figlio che separandosi vedrebbe a singhiozzo. 

Tra l'altro l'altra è una donna perfida che si è approfittata della tua debolezza e della tua paura. Se tuo marito è normale con una bastarda di tal portata non ci torna...

Mia moglie fece come te, incontrò la mia ex-amante e di quell'incontro ricorda ancora la calma con cui affrontò una donna perfida, una borderline traditrice piena di se, una stronza della portata dell'ex amante di tuo marito.

Credi a lui e se si rifà viva minacciala di denunciarla per stalking


----------



## Sterminator (29 Novembre 2010)

AngelCare ha detto:


> Salve a tutti.
> Vi seguo da più o meno sei mesi, e finalmente mi sono decisa a scrivervi. Spero di aprirmi un pò con voi, per scaricarmi da un peso che mi sta rovinando.
> In questo momento sto passando un periodo difficile, ho deciso di perdonare il tradimento del mio attuale marito, avvenuto prima del matrimonio, per due motivi: primo, perchè lo amo; secondo, perchè abbiamo un bambino stupendo. Ero partita con tutti i buoni proposita, aiutata dal fatto che avevo capito il perchè mi aveva tradito (non lo giustifico, ma credo che in un periodo di profonda crisi possa capitare) e soprattutto aiutata dal fato che lui mi ha dimostrato in tutti i modi che teneva a me, che era distrutto da ciò che aveva fatto e che mai e poi mai avrebbe rovinato più le cose tra di noi. Quindi la nostra storia ha ripreso verve, tutto sembrava andare benissimo... fino al momento in cui io ho cominciato a farmi venire tutta una serie di paranoie e, spinta da non so quale impulso, ho contattato LEI.
> E LEI all'inizio mi risponde carinamente, dicendomi di stare tranquilla, che è normale che dopo quello che è successo io dubiti di lui. Poi, dopo un pò di tempo, mi ricontatta per dirmi che loro due ancora si frequentano e che la loro storia è tutt'altro che finita.
> ...


Quando leggo ste robe mi bolle il sangue...grrrrr...

azz... ci manca solo che le diate dei soldi per farla confessare e liberarvi la capoccia...

Ma invece due paroline, anzi 3 del tipo: "SENTI BRUTTA ZOCCOLA..." ...clack......99 su 100 se cagano addosso e mettono giu'...per sempre...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ps: comunque anche per me hai fatto na' strunzata ad averla cercata, magari se fosse stato per darle due "carezze" ok, ma cosi' nun se fa...no,no...vabbe' damme er nummero, ghe pensi mi'!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Alce Veloce (29 Novembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Chiedi a Papero quanto può essere str***a l'altra.
> Può, può.
> 
> Fidati di ciò che vedi, non delle tue paure. La tua decisione l'hai presa, aggrappatici.
> ...


 
Quoto di brutto.

Le persone sanno essere molto cattive, ne abbiamo esempi ogni giorno pure qui.
Lui ti pare sincero? Non fa uscite strane? E' sereno? Ok, ti sei data una mazzata sui calli da sola.
Stasera metti a nanna il pupo e spolpa il  tuo maritino come una brava donnina sa fare


----------



## Sterminator (29 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Quoto di brutto.
> 
> Le persone sanno essere molto cattive, ne abbiamo esempi ogni giorno pure qui.
> Lui ti pare sincero? Non fa uscite strane? E' sereno? Ok, ti sei data una mazzata sui calli da sola.
> Stasera metti a nanna il pupo e spolpa il  tuo maritino come una brava donnina sa fare


E se uccell' non becca, ha gia' beccato...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Alce Veloce (29 Novembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E se uccell non becca, ha gia' beccato...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 
Uffa! Bisognava lasciarlo sottinteso! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (29 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Uffa! Bisognava lasciarlo sottinteso! :rotfl::rotfl:


Per me e' mejo specificarglielo....

Angelica e' capace de telefona' alla tipa e chiederle cosa aggrada di piu' al maritino...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ps: Ange'...se schersssa.. giusto pe' farse du' ghignate...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## minnie (29 Novembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Chiedi a Papero quanto può essere str***a l'altra.
> Può, può.
> 
> Fidati di ciò che vedi, non delle tue paure. La tua decisione l'hai presa, aggrappatici.
> ...


 
come sempre, concordo con te. Secondo me se si fossero frequentati ancora, la prima volta che l'hai chiamata avrebbe riferito a tuo marito, il quale, se non è un attore da oscar, si sarebbe comportato in maniera differente dal solito (seccato, timoroso ecc ecc).
Se poi il dubbio che si vedano ancora ti dilania, fallo controllare... altre soluzioni non ci sono: o ti fidi davvero o ti dai da fare per sapere la verità... il dubbio uccide, lo so bene....


----------



## Mari' (29 Novembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Quando leggo ste robe mi bolle il sangue...grrrrr...
> 
> azz... ci manca solo che le diate dei soldi per farla confessare e liberarvi la capoccia...
> 
> ...




Eh eh, le maniere dolci funzionano sempre  :mrgreen: :rotfl:.


----------



## Amoremio (29 Novembre 2010)

AngelCare ha detto:


> Salve a tutti.
> Vi seguo da più o meno sei mesi, e finalmente mi sono decisa a scrivervi. Spero di aprirmi un pò con voi, per scaricarmi da un peso che mi sta rovinando.
> In questo momento sto passando un periodo difficile, ho deciso di perdonare il tradimento del mio attuale marito, avvenuto prima del matrimonio, per due motivi: primo, perchè lo amo; secondo, perchè abbiamo un bambino stupendo. Ero partita con tutti i buoni proposita, aiutata dal fatto che avevo capito il perchè mi aveva tradito (non lo giustifico, ma credo che in un periodo di profonda crisi possa capitare) e soprattutto aiutata dal fato che lui mi ha dimostrato in tutti i modi che teneva a me, che era distrutto da ciò che aveva fatto e che mai e poi mai avrebbe rovinato più le cose tra di noi. Quindi la nostra storia ha ripreso verve, tutto sembrava andare benissimo... fino al momento in cui io ho cominciato a farmi venire tutta una serie di paranoie e, spinta da non so quale impulso, ho contattato LEI.
> E LEI all'inizio mi risponde carinamente, dicendomi di stare tranquilla, che è normale che dopo quello che è successo io dubiti di lui. Poi, dopo un pò di tempo, mi ricontatta per dirmi che loro due ancora si frequentano e che la loro storia è tutt'altro che finita.
> ...


sul grassetto: sì, senz'altro

sul resto (anche se qualche dettaglio in più servirebbe ad inquadrare meglio la vicenda):

probabilmente lei pensava che la vicenda fosee chiusa, che tuo marito avesse fatto una scelta definitiva che escludesse lei
la tua telefonata, all'inizio l'ha presa di sorpresa
ma ripensandoci deve aver ritenuto che fosse il sintomo che qualcosa non fosse ancora tornata a posto, che tu avessi dubbi su cui lei poteva lavorare di bisturi
che questo potesse servire per poi "consolare" tuo marito o semplicemente per farti del male non so dirlo, ma per dolorosa esperienza posso dire che la seconda è assolutamente plausibile e sufficiente per persone di quel tipo: per lei tu sei colei che lui ha inspiegabilmente preferito, la tua serenità è offensiva

il mio consiglio non è "fidati di tuo marito e basta"
ma è "fidati del tuo istinto profondo e non delle tue paure"
e aggiungo sicuramente "se c'è qualcuno di cui non devi assolutamente fidarti, quella è lei"


----------



## Alce Veloce (29 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Eh eh, le maniere dolci funzionano sempre  :mrgreen: :rotfl:.


 
Si tratterebbe solo di essere per un momento "diversamente gentili"


----------



## Mari' (29 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Si tratterebbe solo di essere per un momento "diversamente gentili"



Naturalmente  ... alla Dianele   .


----------



## Alce Veloce (29 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Naturalmente  ... alla Dianele   .


No, lui pretenderebbe che marito ed amante si cospargessero a vicenda di benzina e si dessero fuoco. Ma respirando con maschere apposta, di modo da sopravvivere ai gas e bruciare vivi un poco più a lungo.
Vuoi mettere la soddisfazione della moglie a guardarsi ogni tanto il filmino insieme al figlio?


----------



## Mari' (29 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> No, lui pretenderebbe che marito ed amante si cospargessero a vicenda di benzina e si dessero fuoco. Ma respirando con maschere apposta, di modo da sopravvivere ai gas e bruciare vivi un poco più a lungo.
> Vuoi mettere la soddisfazione della moglie a guardarsi ogni tanto il filmino insieme al figlio?



Manco tu scherzi a 'dolcezze"  da come la racconti


----------



## Sterminator (29 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> No, lui pretenderebbe che marito ed amante si cospargessero a vicenda di benzina e si dessero fuoco. Ma respirando con maschere apposta, di modo da sopravvivere ai gas e bruciare vivi un poco più a lungo.
> Vuoi mettere la soddisfazione della moglie a guardarsi ogni tanto il filmino insieme al figlio?


Ma l'hai visto in Saw6 per caso?

Ao' nun me di er finale...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ps: pero' ti vedo portato altro che balle...hai stoffa ragasso...non ti sottovalutare...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Alce Veloce (29 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Manco tu scherzi a 'dolcezze"  da come la racconti





Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma l'hai visto in Saw6 per caso?
> 
> Ao' nun me di er finale...
> 
> ...


 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ok, mi avete beccato: faccio *Landru* di cognome!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (29 Novembre 2010)

La verità?
Mia cara quella a cui TU sei disposta a credere.
O peggio quella a cui gli altri amabilmente ti vogliono far credere.

In ogni caso COME hai potuto cercare o sentire sta qua...

Non so cosa farei io se fossi tuo marito...
Ma una cosa te la dico: TU ti saresti fottuta la mia fiducia per il resto dei tuoi giorni...

Hai permesso ad un'estranea di mettersi in mezzo tra te e lui.
PESSIMO.

E questo fatto comunque, mi ricorda, ancora una volta, alla necessità imprescindibile di non FIDARSI mai totalmente o peggio cecamente di chi dice di amarci.
L'agguato è sempre dietro l'angolo.

L'unica volta che una tizia volle parlare con mia moglie di certe cose si sentì rispondere...
" Scusi ma lei chi è? Ci conosciamo? No e allora? Cosa vuole da noi?".

PESSIMO. PESSIMO. PESSIMO.
Schifoso!

Ora te e tuo marito...pagate pegno.


----------



## Kid (29 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La verità?
> Mia cara quella a cui TU sei disposta a credere.
> O peggio quella a cui gli altri amabilmente ti vogliono far credere.
> 
> ...



Si sono assolutamente d'accordo. Pessimo errore anche se comprensibilmente facile da effettuare.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Novembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Si sono assolutamente d'accordo. Pessimo errore anche se comprensibilmente facile da effettuare.


Ma che rispetto potrei mai avere di una donna che a mia insaputa prende iniziative del genere?
Va a introfularsi nella MIA vita?
Cazzo la MIA vita è off limits per tutti. 
Moglie compresa.

Altrimenti fuori dai coglioni.
Alla faccia della condivisione...


----------



## Mari' (29 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma che rispetto potrei mai avere di una donna che a mia insaputa prende iniziative del genere?
> Va a introfularsi nella MIA vita?
> Cazzo la MIA vita è off limits per tutti.
> Moglie compresa.
> ...



*Con grande e sentita amicizia:*

http://www.btkwebsite.com/bravo.swf

:updue:​


----------



## contepinceton (29 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Con grande e sentita amicizia:*
> 
> http://www.btkwebsite.com/bravo.swf
> 
> :updue:​


No Marì...
Sono scelte.
Le mie scono scelte.
Necessarie per la mia sopravvivenza.
Non sono disposto a spartire certe cose.
Nessuno merita questo da me.
E preferisco starmene per i cazzi miei.
Conscio che quando io ho bisogno, non c'è nessuno.
L'unica persona con cui ho condiviso questa solitudine è la contessa Matraini.
In quel versante ci capiamo al volo.

Ma credimi io ci ho provato eh?
Ma ho provato sulla mia pelle che le conseguenze potrebbero essere devastanti...
Un controllo capillare sulla mia vita...
Inaccettabile.

Mia moglie sa...che il controllo è la via più diretta per farmi scappare lontano da lei...


----------



## Kid (29 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma che rispetto potrei mai avere di una donna che a mia insaputa prende iniziative del genere?
> Va a introfularsi nella MIA vita?
> Cazzo la MIA vita è off limits per tutti.
> Moglie compresa.
> ...



Non esageriamo... l'intimità è una cosa, lo scazzo di trovarsi con le corna è un'altra.


----------



## Mari' (29 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No Marì...
> Sono scelte.
> Le mie scono scelte.
> Necessarie per la mia sopravvivenza.
> ...



... a questo punto devo dedurre che la vostra e' una "situazione di comodo", non siete una coppia, siete meno di due soci  ... due persone che si divido degli spazi in comune, siete "room mate".


----------



## Rabarbaro (29 Novembre 2010)

AngelCare ha detto:


> Salve a tutti.
> Vi seguo da più o meno sei mesi, e finalmente mi sono decisa a scrivervi. Spero di aprirmi un pò con voi, per scaricarmi da un peso che mi sta rovinando.
> In questo momento sto passando un periodo difficile, ho deciso di perdonare il tradimento del mio attuale marito, avvenuto prima del matrimonio, per due motivi: primo, perchè lo amo; secondo, perchè abbiamo un bambino stupendo. Ero partita con tutti i buoni proposita, aiutata dal fatto che avevo capito il perchè mi aveva tradito (non lo giustifico, ma credo che in un periodo di profonda crisi possa capitare) e soprattutto aiutata dal fato che lui mi ha dimostrato in tutti i modi che teneva a me, che era distrutto da ciò che aveva fatto e che mai e poi mai avrebbe rovinato più le cose tra di noi. Quindi la nostra storia ha ripreso verve, tutto sembrava andare benissimo... fino al momento in cui io ho cominciato a farmi venire tutta una serie di paranoie e, spinta da non so quale impulso, ho contattato LEI.
> E LEI all'inizio mi risponde carinamente, dicendomi di stare tranquilla, che è normale che dopo quello che è successo io dubiti di lui. Poi, dopo un pò di tempo, mi ricontatta per dirmi che loro due ancora si frequentano e che la loro storia è tutt'altro che finita.
> ...


Ciao AngelCare!

Te sei davvero una fanciulla sfortunata ad aver trovato che tuo marito ti ha tradito con una terribile altra donna piuttosto che con un efebico esangue o un macho glabro e bitorzoluto!

Perchè se vedi una fila di donne davanti ad una porta, o è l'entrata di un negozio che fa i saldi oppure è una toilette...
Non c'è scampo!
E perchè questo?

Perchè vendete tutte la stessa merce!

Quindi dovete farvi concorrenza...

O celate la purpurea essenza che sbrodola, facendola apparire misteriosa e, si immagina, più desiderabile delle sue gemelle, correndo il rischio di finire come la colla più potente mai stata inventata...a cui non si riesce neanche ad aprire il tappo, oppure ne fornite capioncini omaggio ai passanti mentre sabotate, cospargendoli di guano, gli assaggi altrui.

Tu hai trovato una ragazzaccia...
Capita alle donne cuoriose.
Ed a tutte le altre.

Dalle mie parti si dice aldamar senza paia...

Altri le chiamano semplicemente donne...

Peccato averla cercata, no?

Ciao!


----------



## Eliade (29 Novembre 2010)

Si, fidati del tuop istinto..possibilmente non quello che avevi quando tuo marito ti ha tradita.^^

Io fossi in te terrei comunque un occhio aperto e uno chiuso...non si sa mai. Insomma qualche "controllatina" random la farei.
Non sarebbe la prima volta che un traditore racconta balls no?


----------



## MK (29 Novembre 2010)

AngelCare ha detto:


> .. fino al momento in cui io ho cominciato a farmi venire tutta una serie di paranoie e, spinta da non so quale impulso, ho contattato LEI.
> E LEI all'inizio mi risponde carinamente, dicendomi di stare tranquilla, che è normale che dopo quello che è successo io dubiti di lui. Poi, dopo un pò di tempo, mi ricontatta per dirmi che loro due ancora si frequentano e che la loro storia è tutt'altro che finita.


Stai lontana da persone che ti rispondono carinamente dicendoti di stare tranquilla, le stesse persone che poi ti ricontattano (spero tu non le abbia lasciato il tuo numero!) meno carinamente.

Io lo terrei un po' d'occhio ma soprattutto evita di richiamarla e di farti raccontare cose che non vuoi sentire. Fosse davvero la sua amante avrebbe fatto finto di nulla (e continuato a vederlo di nascosto).


----------



## Amoremio (29 Novembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Si sono assolutamente d'accordo. Pessimo errore anche se comprensibilmente facile da effettuare.


kid, ma quale "d'accordo"?
d'accordo con boiate che portano a ritenere che sia più grave reagir male a un tradimento rispetto al tradimento stesso?

lei non avrebbe dovuto rivolgersi alla str..., perchè così l'ha in un certo modo legittimata, elevata (o meglio si è abbassata al suo livello) 
ma ben sappiamo che il tradimento ha, sul tradito che ancora ama il traditore, effetti devastanti

ma chi ha permesso che un'altra persona si insinuasse tra i coniugi?
angelcare o suo marito?
perchè se dopo aver ricominciato a costruire angel ha avuto una tale crisi significa che la sua ferita era più profonda di quel che lei stessa credeva o comunque non era sanata come sperava 

è la fiducia del tradito che dev'essere rinsaldata non il contrario

angel non avrebbe dovuto, è vero
ma più per sè stessa che altro
avrebbe dovuto risolvere i suoi dubbi con suo marito e non con un'estranea
invece ha sbroccato e ha porto il fianco all'aggressione della str...: errare è umano, vale per chi ha tradito, figuriamoci se non vale a maggior ragione per chi ha subito il tradimento

ma cosa fatta capo ha.
vedrà comunque se il marito fa fronte comune con lei (e mi sembra che abbia già iniziato)
se invece dovesse trarne elementi contrari avrà bisogno di prendere delle decisioni sul proprio futuro, in un senso o nell'altro


----------



## Daniele (29 Novembre 2010)

Concordo con Amoremio, questo ribaltare la vicenda di fiducia tradita sul tradito è quantomai di cattivo gusto oltretutto. Non contattare l'amante è per il bene del tradito, ma in questo non centra nulla il traditore.


----------



## AngelCare (29 Novembre 2010)

Ciao a tutti...
scusate il ritardo con cui rispondo ma sono stata lontana dal pc.
E' stato interessante sentire le vostre risposte, anche perchè ora vedo con lucidità quello che ho fatto, grazie a voi... ok, sono stata davvero stupida... ma come ha scritto qualcuno ero talmente ferita che non ho ragionato... e poi ho creduto che lei fosse come me, ovvero una persona limpida, e che mi avrebbe detto la verità anche se scomoda... ma non avevo calcolato che avrebbe potuto dirmi delle bugie per vedermi soffrire, o forse più che altro per vendicarsi di mio marito (pare che lei si fosse innamorata di lui...)
Dovrò dunque fidarmi di lui, ma temo che un mio occhio rimarrà sempre aperto... ho perdonato una volta, non potrei farlo due. 

Per Contepinceton (spero di ricordare il nome...): mi dispiace, ma se avessi la tua visione di vita non starei qui a soffrire come un cane. Io HO IL DIRITTO di sapere cosa mi si fa alle spalle. Ho sbagliato va bene. Ma nulla di paragonabile a  un tradimento.


----------



## aristocat (29 Novembre 2010)

Angelcare,
il tuo caso mi colpisce perchè mi rafforza l'idea che ci sono amanti e amanti, traditori e traditori.

Nel caso di tuo marito il mio sesto senso (per quanto scalcagnato:mexican mi dice che puoi fidarti e che la vostra è una storia sana che può darvi ancora tanta felicità.

Nel caso dell'amante; al di là della evidente delusione d'amore, che può amareggiare chiunque nei suoi panni, a fare la differenza è il carattere della persona e appunto il carattere di questa persona è infimo, quello di una persona immatura, dispettosa e pure un filo tarata di mente. Non tutti gli amanti sono così... c'è chi ha più dignità; ma lei invece lo è. Ed è la ragione fondamentale per cui, forse, avvicinarsi alla tana dell'amante non conviene mai, perchè non puoi mai sapere chi ti trovi davanti.:condom: E' una lezione di vita che oggi hai imparato.

Come disse qualcuno, "ai serpenti bisogna bastonarli in testa, con vigore, prima che ti mordano". Io credo che siate ancora in tempo per contrastarla, prima che vi avveleni il clima. Voltate pagina, allontanatela più che potete da voi. 
In bocca al lupo.

ari


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Novembre 2010)

AngelCare ha detto:


> Salve a tutti.
> Vi seguo da più o meno sei mesi, e finalmente mi sono decisa a scrivervi. Spero di aprirmi un pò con voi, per scaricarmi da un peso che mi sta rovinando.
> In questo momento sto passando un periodo difficile, ho deciso di perdonare il tradimento del mio attuale marito, *avvenuto prima del matrimonio*, per due motivi: primo, perchè lo amo; secondo, perchè abbiamo un bambino stupendo. Ero partita con tutti i buoni proposita, aiutata dal fatto che avevo capito il perchè mi aveva tradito (non lo giustifico, ma credo che in un periodo di profonda crisi possa capitare) e soprattutto aiutata dal fato che lui mi ha dimostrato in tutti i modi che teneva a me, che* era distrutto da ciò che aveva fatto* e che mai e poi mai avrebbe rovinato più le cose tra di noi. Quindi la nostra storia ha ripreso verve, tutto sembrava andare benissimo... fino al momento in cui io ho cominciato a farmi venire tutta una serie di paranoie e, spinta da non so quale impulso, ho contattato LEI.
> E LEI all'inizio mi risponde carinamente, dicendomi di stare tranquilla, che è normale che dopo quello che è successo io dubiti di lui. Poi, dopo un pò di tempo, mi ricontatta per dirmi che loro due ancora si frequentano e che la loro storia è tutt'altro che finita.
> ...


AngelCare..hai un nome che mi piace moltissimo!

Giustamente, molti di coloro che mi hanno preceduto con i post ti hanno consolato con dolci carezze balsamiche.

Ora preparati a prendere due ceffoni.

Una vera donna non fa tutto questo can can per un tradimento avvenuto prima del matrimonio.
Una vera donna non perdona un uomo perchè lo vede strisciare.
Una vera donna non si mette a competere con le ex di suo marito( siano esse amanti o fidanzate ufficiali)

Un vero uomo non rinnega ciò che ha fatto perchè colto in flagrante.
Un vero uomo non si sente distrutto per una misera avventura di due settimane.
Un vero uomo non fa promesse che poi chissà se potrà mantenere.

Io ti auguro, se è ciò che desideri,di ritrovare la serenità assieme a lui: ma attraverso il vostro agire, non eliminando quella che voi pensate essere la causa dei vostri mali (è la mia misera opinione).


----------



## contepinceton (29 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> AngelCare..hai un nome che mi piace moltissimo!
> 
> Giustamente, molti di coloro che mi hanno preceduto con i post ti hanno consolato con dolci carezze balsamiche.
> 
> ...


Sante parole...
Parole sante.:up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (29 Novembre 2010)

AngelCare ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti...
> scusate il ritardo con cui rispondo ma sono stata lontana dal pc.
> E' stato interessante sentire le vostre risposte, anche perchè ora vedo con lucidità quello che ho fatto, grazie a voi... ok, sono stata davvero stupida... ma come ha scritto qualcuno ero talmente ferita che non ho ragionato... e poi ho creduto che lei fosse come me, ovvero una persona limpida, e che mi avrebbe detto la verità anche se scomoda... ma non avevo calcolato che avrebbe potuto dirmi delle bugie per vedermi soffrire, o forse più che altro per vendicarsi di mio marito (pare che lei si fosse innamorata di lui...)
> Dovrò dunque fidarmi di lui, ma temo che un mio occhio rimarrà sempre aperto... ho perdonato una volta, non potrei farlo due.
> ...


Donna...il tuo dilemma è uno dei problemi principali di tutta l'epistemiologia storica. Cazzo. Chi ha ragione Tucidide o Senofonte? Non capisci che tu non eri presente all'oggetto materiale ( scopata extra) e quello che puoi conoscere è solo un oggetto storico? (quello che ti viene riferito?). Leggi un po di saggi di Prieto che ti farà bene.

Io NON mi occupo di quello che avviene alle mie spalle: ME NE FOTTO. E tutto quello che mi viene "riferito", è per me balla, fintanto che non abbia le prove certe. 

Certo donna che non soffriresti come un cane...
Ma XD inizia a soffrire per la perdita di una persona cara, di un figlio o un genitore, inizia a soffrire se tuo marito ti abbandona, inizia a soffrire se ti diagnosticano un cancro, se fai un incidente e resti paralizzata, soffri come una bestia se tuo marito ti riempie di debiti o se lui sperpera i suoi averi nei night. 
Non per una cazzo di scopata...

Ma ti rendi conto di che male ti sei fatta?
Certo eh che tra voi donne non ve le risparmiate eh?
Se io fossi stato quella donna...ti avrei detto...ma come ti permetti di accusarmi di una roba del genere? Oppure sono cassi miei fuori dai coglioni...

Ma ricordati bene:
se tu fossi mia moglie, quant'è vero che sono il conte, fammi una cagata del genere e tu non siederai mai più alla mia tavola.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Novembre 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Angelcare,
> il tuo caso mi colpisce perchè mi rafforza l'idea che ci sono amanti e amanti, traditori e traditori.
> 
> Nel caso di tuo marito il mio sesto senso (per quanto scalcagnato:mexican mi dice che puoi fidarti e che la vostra è una storia sana che può darvi ancora tanta felicità.
> ...


Grandioso post...vero le serpi vanno bastonate...
Speriamo che loro due recuperino la loro privacy...se adesso questa idiota si sente in "dovere" di riferire chissàccosa a sta povera moglie chissà quello che capita...
Ma Ari è la stessa storia di quei pezzi di merda, che per mostrare a chiare lettere che hanno tante donne...vanno a dire...mi sono scopato x, y, e z...tanto cosa furono persone?
No oggetti di piacere.
Non si fa così XD...

Vero che ci sono adulteri e adulteri...cazzo...


----------



## fatata56 (29 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Grandioso post...vero le serpi vanno bastonate...
> Speriamo che loro due recuperino la loro privacy...se adesso questa idiota si sente in "dovere" di riferire chissàccosa a sta povera moglie chissà quello che capita...
> Ma Ari è la stessa storia di quei pezzi di merda, che per mostrare a chiare lettere che hanno tante donne...vanno a dire...mi sono scopato x, y, e z...tanto cosa furono persone?
> No oggetti di piacere.
> ...


:up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (29 Novembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Non esageriamo... l'intimità è una cosa, lo scazzo di trovarsi con le corna è un'altra.


Intime che?
Ma per me intimità non è introfularsi nella mia vita: 
Ma mescolare il mio essere con un altro.
Perchè questo avvenga bisogna che lei passi dal regno della paura a quello del meridiano zero.

Trovarsi con le corna?
Ma quando mai?

Ripeto ancora Kid, se tu tacevi e stavi per i cassi tuoi...forse evitavi certe cose...le corna che porti tu, hanno solo sto sapore: Ehi amico, attento che se voglio, anch'io te ne metto a nastro. 

Per quelle come tua moglie io nutro una venerazione...
Mica ha passato la vita a piangersi addosso eh?

Lo so lo so...che noi uomini vorremmo NOI si e loro zitte e buone...ma XD quei tempi sono finiti...

Ogni ipocrisia è bandita...
Chi è causa del suo corno, pianga sè stesso...

Ma sapete voi quante volte nella vita ho incontrato nei miei giri notturni mogli incazzate che dicono..." AH stavolta me la paga...gli faccio i corni!"...e io: " Ma che cretina che sei, tanto poi non hai palle di dirglielo, quindi che dispetto gli fai?" E lei..." Eh ma io inizio a dirgli, se sapessi chi ho incontrato in discoteca...un toretto da monta di 25 anni...ecc..ecc..ecc.." e io..." Smettila che ti fai figure barbine!"...niente eh? Dritta dritta verso il toretto...

Ma robe da matti...


----------



## Daniele (29 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Una vera cogliona non fa tutto questo can can per un tradimento avvenuto prima del matrimonio.
> Una vera cogliona non perdona un uomo perchè lo vede strisciare.
> Una vera cogliona non si mette a competere con le ex di suo marito( siano esse amanti o fidanzate ufficiali)
> 
> ...


Sinceramente Chiara  ho dovuto correggere un poco il tiro con le parole giuste, scusami per il mio essere pignolo.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sinceramente Chiara  ho dovuto correggere un poco il tiro con le parole giuste, scusami per il mio essere pignolo.


Tu hai il terrore fottuto della Matraini...questo è il tuo problema.


----------



## Daniele (29 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu hai il terrore fottuto della Matraini...questo è il tuo problema.


Sti cazzi, io correggo perchè è necessario che certe idee non sembrino accettate dai più,  quelle righe che ho corretto mi hanno fatto capire un paio di cose ed una molto brutta, ma davvero orribile e cioè che il livello reale di molte persone è livellato a quella di un suino grufolante.
Suvvia, serve un poco di cervello per tirare su la media.


----------



## fatata56 (29 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sti cazzi, io correggo perchè è necessario che certe idee non sembrino accettate dai più, quelle righe che ho corretto mi hanno fatto capire un paio di cose ed una molto brutta, ma davvero orribile e cioè che il livello reale di molte persone è livellato a quella di un suino grufolante.
> Suvvia, serve un poco di cervello per tirare su la media.


 Ammappate che superbia!


----------



## Daniele (30 Novembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Ammappate che superbia!


No, realtà carissima, semplice e pura realtà. Se fossi stupido come alcuen persone non avrei subito alcun danno...non avrei capito neppure quello che mi poteva succedere e nella mia vita non avrei donato così tante belle cose a varie persone comprendendo il loro bisogno in quel momento. 
Ho solo regalato una cosa ad una persona che meritava solo ben altro, mi vergogno di questo mio difetto, aver aiutato una puttana...è quanto di peggiore potessi fare.


----------



## Mari' (30 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> No, realtà carissima, semplice e pura realtà. Se fossi stupido come alcuen persone non avrei subito alcun danno...non avrei capito neppure quello che mi poteva succedere e nella mia vita non avrei donato così tante belle cose a varie persone comprendendo il loro bisogno in quel momento.
> Ho solo regalato una cosa ad una persona che meritava solo ben altro, mi vergogno di questo mio difetto, aver aiutato una puttana...è quanto di peggiore potessi fare.


Daniele, tu per una storietta di 2/3 o 4 anni hai costruito una tragedia ... se quella stronzetta fosse stata tua moglie, moglie per 20 anni cosa avresti fatto  ... dai  comincia a mollare quest'osso avvelenato  E' ORA!


----------



## Daniele (30 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Daniele, tu per una storietta di 2/3 o 4 anni hai costruito una tragedia ... se quella stronzetta fosse stata tua moglie, moglie per 20 anni cosa avresti fatto  ... dai  comincia a mollare quest'osso avvelenato  E' ORA!


Molto meno di quanto crdi, sarebbe stata obbligata volente o nolente dall'aiutarmi di uscire fuori da quel baratro in cui lei mi ha fatto cadere, mentre così fatto il danno lei se ne è lavate le mani...in fondo che colpa ne aveva se io avevo un passato orribile...che colpa ne aveva lei anche se sapeva?


----------



## Mari' (30 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Molto meno di quanto crdi, sarebbe stata *obbligata *volente o nolente dall'aiutarmi di uscire fuori da quel baratro in cui lei mi ha fatto cadere, mentre così fatto il danno lei se ne è lavate le mani...in fondo che colpa ne aveva se io avevo un passato orribile...che colpa ne aveva lei anche se sapeva?



E da chi?  Dai dai Daniele ...


----------



## contepinceton (30 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sti cazzi, io correggo perchè è necessario che certe idee non sembrino accettate dai più,  quelle righe che ho corretto mi hanno fatto capire un paio di cose ed una molto brutta, ma davvero orribile e cioè che il livello reale di molte persone è livellato a quella di un suino grufolante.
> Suvvia, serve un poco di cervello per tirare su la media.


Ma nessuno fin'ora qui dentro, si è mai permesso di storpiare l'intervento di un altro utente eh?
Proprio tu che rivendichi rispetto...


----------



## Daniele (30 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> E da chi?  Dai dai Daniele ...


Se fosse moglie, sarebbe obbligata per legge


----------



## Daniele (30 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma nessuno fin'ora qui dentro, si è mai permesso di storpiare l'intervento di un altro utente eh?
> Proprio tu che rivendichi rispetto...


Ma rispetto per chi o peer cosa? per i coglioni vostri coniugi? Ma se non date rispetto a quei fessi peerchè dovrei darvene io? Il rispetto lo si guadagna e c'è in questo forum chi meriterebbe solo merda a colazione.


----------



## Mari' (30 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Se fosse moglie, sarebbe obbligata per legge




Ma che dici? ... hai bevuto? :rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (30 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma che dici? ... hai bevuto? :rotfl:


Semplice, con i soldoni che dovrà versare per la cornificazione (che ripeto in casi di infedeltà coniugale si può chiedere i danni) sarà in un qualche modo risolta.


----------



## Mari' (30 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma nessuno fin'ora qui dentro, si è mai permesso di storpiare l'intervento di un altro utente eh?
> Proprio tu che rivendichi rispetto...




Ha sbagliato modo di quotare, non fare il pignolo sssuvvvvvvvia.


----------



## Mari' (30 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Semplice, con i soldoni che dovrà versare per la cornificazione (che ripeto in casi di infedeltà coniugale si può chiedere i *danni*) sarà in un qualche modo risolta.



Studia Daniele ... se ne tengono conto SOLO quando ci sono i "FIGLI" nella separazione legale. :mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (30 Novembre 2010)

Nel 2007 fu dato un indennizzo per un tradimento avendo creato danni al coniuge. Il tutto assente da figli, quindi può succedere. In casi di mancanza di figli...esiste la lupara Marì, esiste la lupara con chi non si piglia le sue responsabilità.


----------



## Mari' (30 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Nel 2007 fu dato un indennizzo per un tradimento avendo creato danni al coniuge. Il tutto assente da figli, quindi può succedere. In casi di mancanza di figli...esiste la lupara Marì, *esiste la lupara* con chi non si piglia le sue responsabilità.



Per i delinquenti si ... l'indennizzo mostrami la sentenza, non ti credo.


----------



## Daniele (30 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Per i delinquenti si ... l'indennizzo mostrami la sentenza, non ti credo.


"
*25/11/2010 - 23.12*

 	Anche il tradimento può dare diritto al risarcimento del danno in  favore del coniuge tradito. Mogli e mariti che hanno subito un  tradimento possono in qualche modo trovare una soddisfazione economica  attraverso diverse forme di riscatto che la giurisprudenza mette loro a  disposizione.  
 	In una scheda Adnkronos, la nota agenzia di stampa, passa in rassegna  una serie di casi di coniugi 'cornificati' che, non riuscendo a mettersi  l'animo in pace per il torto subito, si sono rivolti alla giustizia.  Molteplice la casistica.  
 	Si parte dalla Capitale dove una donna si è vista accordare dalla  Suprema Corte il diritto al risarcimento per essere stata tradita dal  marito. A lui è stata addebitata la colpa della separazione anche perchè  aveva sbandierato il tradimento ai quattro venti diffondendo la notizia  dell'adulterio con dovizia di particolari nell'ambiente degli amici  comuni. Tutto questo secondo la Corte ha determinato sia l'addebito  della separazione sia il risarimento del danno alla ex moglie. Un  comportamento che di certo ha determinato "definitivamente  l'intollerabilita' della prosecuzione della convivenza", causando la  "lesione della dignita' della moglie". Ma non ci sono solo le  soddisfazioni economiche.  
 	Secondo Piazza Cavour c'è anche un'altra forma di riscatto: Se si e'  traditi si puo' svergognare e offendere pubblicamente il fedifrago.  Licenza di offendere dunque, ammessa anche per via epistolare e anche a  distanza di tempo dalla triste scoperta. La Corte scrive infatti che in  tali casi va considerato "l'accecamento dello stato d'ira provocato da  atto ingiusto altrui" che non e' detto "si esaurisca in un'azione  istantanea". In questo caso - si legge nella nota ADN - la riscossa  tardiva e' toccata in sorte a un 52enne salernitano che, nel 1999 venne a  scoprire che la consorte lo tradiva con il cognato."

Il dimostrare che abbia parlato con gente è cosa di poco conto ed ecco che arriva questo. Questa è una, ma ci sono delle casistiche che trovai del 2007.
Quindi basta dire  che non esiste, che non si può fare ed altre menate simili, si può fare e c'è la possibilità  che sia anche accettata la causa, visto che un tradimento lede seriamente una persona e la sua dignità, molto più di una offesa che permane querelabile.  In aggiunta ricordo che c'è sempre una persona di troppo che conosce la storia del tradimento, è l'amante che può benissimo in preda al rancore di essere stato scaricato o no raccontare tutto in giro.


----------



## Kid (30 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io ti auguro, se è ciò che desideri,di ritrovare la serenità assieme a lui: ma attraverso il vostro agire, non eliminando quella che voi pensate essere la causa dei vostri mali (è la mia misera opinione).


Ricordo che dissi a mia moglie che se voleva mollare il suo amante davvero, avrebbe dovuto farlo a quattrocchi con lui come avevo fatto io con la mia.

E così è stato. Le ho fatto affrontare il suo "mostro" di persona, in modo che non potesse mentire a se stessa.

Se si perdona... l'amante deve restare fuori dalla vita di entrambi, se lo si cerca si mette solo il culo nelle pedate.


----------



## Mari' (30 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> "
> *25/11/2010 - 23.12*
> 
> Anche il tradimento può dare diritto al risarcimento del danno in  favore del coniuge tradito. Mogli e mariti che hanno subito un  tradimento possono in qualche modo trovare una soddisfazione economica  attraverso diverse forme di riscatto che la giurisprudenza mette loro a  disposizione.
> ...



Bene, ne prendo atto  ma voi non siete mai stati sposati, e quindi ... ... ... 


Daniele, molla l'osso,  per il Tuo bene  .


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Bene, ne prendo atto  ma voi non siete mai stati sposati, e quindi ... ... ...
> 
> 
> Daniele, molla l'osso,  per il Tuo bene  .



Cmq, non è tanto il tradimento in sè a determinare la possibilità di risarcimento.
Ma il fatto che i tizi in questione ne hanno fatto piazza libera, mettendo il tradito sulla bocca di tutti, ledendo la sua dignità, esponendolo al ridicolo.
Questo è il motivo del risarcimento, non tanto il tradimento. 
Il tradimento, se non causa della separazione in sè, ma ""solo" sintomo di una crisi di coppia già conclamata, non giustifica neppure un addebito.


----------



## Mari' (30 Novembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Cmq, non è tanto il tradimento in sè a determinare la possibilità di risarcimento.
> *Ma il fatto che i tizi in questione ne hanno fatto piazza libera, mettendo il tradito sulla bocca di tutti, ledendo la sua dignità, esponendolo al ridicolo.*
> Questo è il motivo del risarcimento, non tanto il tradimento.
> Il tradimento, se non causa della separazione in sè, ma ""solo" sintomo di una crisi di coppia già conclamata, non giustifica neppure un addebito.


Ho letto  Daniele non rientra in nessuno dei casi, e' lui che l'ha sputtanata e la sputtana tuttora   .


----------



## Anna A (30 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna...il tuo dilemma è uno dei problemi principali di tutta l'epistemiologia storica. Cazzo. Chi ha ragione Tucidide o Senofonte? Non capisci che tu non eri presente all'oggetto materiale ( scopata extra) e quello che puoi conoscere è solo un oggetto storico? (quello che ti viene riferito?). Leggi un po di saggi di Prieto che ti farà bene.
> 
> Io NON mi occupo di quello che avviene alle mie spalle: ME NE FOTTO. E tutto quello che mi viene "riferito", è per me balla, fintanto che non abbia le prove certe.
> 
> ...


 
queste son cose che puoi chiedere ad una amica, ma non a una moglie.
perdio!


----------



## Daniele (30 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ho letto  Daniele non rientra in nessuno dei casi, e' lui che l'ha sputtanata e la sputtana tuttora   .


Peccato che iuo scoprì il tradimento solo perchè lei ne parlò e scrisse con un poco troppe persone. Ovviamente ogniuna di quelle persone mi conosceva e quindi c'è stato uno sputtanamento pubblico. Anzi, uno di quelli sapeva quando sono andato a Roma e mi ha anche salutato...pur sapendo che io ancora non sapevo.
Sinceramente se una persona subisce un danno evidente (ma proprio evidente) a qualcosa ha diritto ad un risarcimento. Io di certo non ho diritto a nulla per il tradimento, ma per la frode si, quella c'è stata e senza di quella non sarei stato così male da tentare il suicidio, come la mettiamo, in Italia una frode è considerata un male da poco???


----------



## Sid (30 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Se fosse moglie, sarebbe obbligata per legge


 
è corretto. 
L'art. 143 del codice civile, che attiene, quindi, al matrimonio civile, prevede  che "Dal matrimonio deriva l'obbligo reciproco alla fedeltà, *all'assistenza morale e materiale*, alla collaborazione nell'interesse della famiglia e alla coabitazione". 

Per cui, se la norma dovesse essere applicata alla lettera e Daniele fosse caduto in depressione, sarebbe stato dovere della moglie asssiterlo anche moralmente perchè guarisse.

Ma, come vedete, la legge prevede anche la fedeltà, eppure...  siamo qui!


----------



## Daniele (30 Novembre 2010)

Sid, qui tutti sono mariti e mogli perfetti quando non c'è da rompersi i maroni.


----------



## Sid (30 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sid, qui tutti sono mariti e mogli perfetti quando non c'è da rompersi i maroni.


pensa se sapessero che la separazione fa venir meno solo la coabitazione e non gli obblighi di fedeltà e assistenza....


----------



## Mari' (30 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Peccato che iuo scoprì il tradimento solo perchè lei ne parlò e scrisse con un poco troppe persone. Ovviamente ogniuna di quelle persone mi conosceva e quindi c'è stato uno sputtanamento pubblico. Anzi, uno di quelli sapeva quando sono andato a Roma e mi ha anche salutato...pur sapendo che io ancora non sapevo.
> *Sinceramente se una persona subisce un danno evidente (ma proprio evidente) a qualcosa ha diritto ad un risarcimento.* Io di certo non ho diritto a nulla per il tradimento, ma per la frode si, quella c'è stata e senza di quella non sarei stato così male da tentare il suicidio, come la mettiamo, in Italia una frode è considerata un male da poco???



E tu pensi che il vile danaro possa mettere fine, riparare al "dolore subito"?


----------



## Daniele (30 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> E tu pensi che il vile danaro possa mettere fine, riparare al "dolore subito"?


Mano al portafoglio e pagare tutte le spese dovute al male creato dalla sua azione, null'altro. Considera che nel mio caso ho anche perso il lavoro, non che fosse il massimo, ma io lavoravo a conttratto per una società e quando ho inziato ad avere problemi seri nel muovermi fuori da Ferrara ho dovuto dire di no ad una offerta non da poco...ma dicendo no sapevo che come tecnico io avrei finito di lavorare per loro. Potevo anche andarci, ma avere la totale responsabilità per una migrazione di un sistema informatico di una azienda non poteva essere presa nelle mie condizioni.
Adesso sono studiante senza più lavoro (se  non collaborazioni rare) e con pochissima stima di me, necessaria peer laurearmi in una laurea quinquennale...cosa dimenticata da moltissimi anni in Italia.


----------



## Mari' (30 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mano al portafoglio e pagare tutte le spese dovute al male creato dalla sua azione, null'altro. Considera che nel mio caso ho anche perso il lavoro, non che fosse il massimo, ma io lavoravo a conttratto per una società e quando ho inziato ad avere problemi seri nel muovermi fuori da Ferrara ho dovuto dire di no ad una offerta non da poco...ma dicendo no sapevo che come tecnico io avrei finito di lavorare per loro. Potevo anche andarci, ma avere la totale responsabilità per una migrazione di un sistema informatico di una azienda non poteva essere presa nelle mie condizioni.
> Adesso sono studiante senza più lavoro (se  non collaborazioni rare) e con pochissima stima di me, necessaria peer laurearmi in una laurea quinquennale...cosa dimenticata da moltissimi anni in Italia.


Caro Daniele  tu hai un grande bene che non ha prezzo: La gioventu'! ... sfruttala in positivo :up: .


----------



## contepinceton (30 Novembre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> queste son cose che puoi chiedere ad una amica, ma non a una moglie.
> perdio!


Insisto...proprio non ce la vedo mia moglie che telefona a tizia e caia e sempronia...per sapere che cosa ho fatto o non fatto con loro...mai ha osato neppure dire una parola, su chi o con chi io mi vedo. Aspetta sempre che sia io a dire o non dire.

Ma scusa Anna, figuriamoci se io andrei mai allora a telefonare ad un uomo dicendogli: Ho sentito dire che tu e mia moglie avete scopato...è vero o falso? Dimmi tutto.

Mi dispiace ma non mi abbasserò mai a tanto. 

Oddio Anna...se un giorno entro a casa...e i miei occhi vedono...allora ehm...cambia...

Ma se mia moglie mi dicesse...ah ti ricordi quella volta là? Dieci anni fa...ehm sai con quello là sono scivolata...ehm sai ma era lui che mi veniva dietro...ecc...

Io penserei solo che: vuole attirare la mia attenzione, provocarmi, se è successo dieci anni fa, non posso certo dire...ah ma allora hai vissuto con me dieci anni con questo terribile segreto...

Dieci anni fa io conte...ho avuto rapporti extraconiugali?
Francamente non me lo ricordo. Non me lo ricordo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma rispetto per chi o peer cosa? per i coglioni vostri coniugi? Ma se non date rispetto a quei fessi peerchè dovrei darvene io? Il rispetto lo si guadagna e c'è in questo forum chi meriterebbe solo merda a colazione.



Bada a come parli di mio marito.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Insisto...proprio non ce la vedo mia moglie che telefona a tizia e caia e sempronia...per sapere che cosa ho fatto o non fatto con loro...mai ha osato neppure dire una parola, su chi o con chi io mi vedo. Aspetta sempre che sia io a dire o non dire.
> 
> Ma scusa Anna, figuriamoci se io andrei mai allora a telefonare ad un uomo dicendogli: Ho sentito dire che tu e mia moglie avete scopato...è vero o falso? Dimmi tutto.
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (30 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Bada a come parli di mio marito.


Chiara, sei tu che dai di giorno in girono del coglione a tuo marito, tradendolo lo rendi implicito. Se la moglie tratta a sfigato il marito cosa si dovrebbe aspettare dagli altri?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sti cazzi, io correggo perchè è necessario che certe idee *non sembrino accettate dai più*,  quelle righe che ho corretto mi hanno fatto capire un paio di cose ed una molto brutta, ma davvero orribile e cioè che il livello reale di molte persone è livellato a quella di un suino grufolante.
> Suvvia, serve un poco di cervello per tirare su la media.


Infatti mi sembra superfluo spiegare che quello che scrivo IO è perchè lo penso IO


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> .
> 
> Ma ti rendi conto di che male ti sei fatta?
> Certo eh che tra voi donne non ve le risparmiate eh?
> ...



:umile::umile::umile::umile::umile:


----------



## MK (30 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io penserei solo che: vuole attirare la mia attenzione, provocarmi, se è successo dieci anni fa,


Davvero credi che una donna voglia attirare l'attenzione del proprio uomo confidando un tradimento?


----------



## contepinceton (30 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Infatti mi sembra superfluo spiegare che quello che scrivo IO è perchè lo penso IO


Mi fa piacere contessa...che tu abbia colto la gravità della situazione...lo perdoni...ogni corte ha il suo giullare!
Lui è così e ci tocca tenercelo così...
A meno che...lui non incontri una donna che lo faccia rinsavire. eh?
QUesta qua, dovrebbe farlo innamorare convincendolo di essere la più casta e pura...
E quando lui è caduto, lei con amabile charme tira fuori tutti i suoi altarini...
E così lui si ritrova ad amare una poliandra della peggior risma...
E noi gli diciamo...tranquillo danielino...ci siamo qua noi!


----------



## contepinceton (30 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Davvero credi che una donna voglia attirare l'attenzione del proprio uomo confidando un tradimento?


E' per dirti quanto stupida troverei quella confessione...
Se lei fosse intelligente, non me ne parlerebbe mai...appunto perchè sarebbero state cose sue...
Odio le donne che mi istigano con le loro confessioni del cazzo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Chiara, sei tu che dai di giorno in girono del coglione a tuo marito, tradendolo lo rendi implicito. Se la moglie tratta a sfigato il marito cosa si dovrebbe aspettare dagli altri?


Ma guarda che scopare con gli altri non significa dare del coglione al proprio partner ufficiale..... si tratta solo di amore per la  _varietas_.

E poi mi sembra di averti già spiegato che mio marito è il numero uno, trattato come un re.


----------



## MK (30 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E' per dirti quanto stupida troverei quella confessione...
> Se lei fosse intelligente, non me ne parlerebbe mai...appunto perchè sarebbero state cose sue...
> Odio le donne che mi istigano con le loro confessioni del cazzo.


No Conte, è qui che ti sbagli. Quando si è una coppia le cose sono NOSTRE. Altrimenti si è due persone single che per comodità vivono insieme.Comunque quando è successo a me, di confessare, non l'ho fatto certo per istigare. Non sarei riuscita a guardarlo negli occhi senza dirglielo. E quel tradimento non era una cosa mia, ma NOSTRA, appunto.


----------



## MK (30 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma guarda che scopare con gli altri non significa dare del coglione al proprio partner ufficiale..... si tratta solo di amore per la _varietas_.
> 
> E poi mi sembra di averti già spiegato che mio marito è il numero uno, trattato come un re.


Ma non è faticoso?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Ma non è faticoso?


Dipende da come lo fai e con chi lo fai....
per me è rilassante.

Del resto mi è già successo di troncare tutto quando la cosa rischiava di farmi perdere la tranquillità.


----------



## MK (30 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Dipende da come lo fai e con chi lo fai....
> per me è rilassante.
> 
> Del resto mi è già successo di troncare tutto quando la cosa rischiava di farmi perdere la tranquillità.


Beh essere al top col marito e poi con l'amante (o gli amanti) per me sarebbe faticoso. E tutto il resto come si fa a gestirlo? No no, non fa proprio per me .


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Beh essere al top col marito e poi con l'amante (o gli amanti) per me sarebbe faticoso. E tutto il resto come si fa a gestirlo? No no, non fa proprio per me .


Infatti non è obbligatorio, è una scelta.
Io non consiglio a nessuno il tradimento.
A me è successo di passare una bellissima giornata(.....) con mio marito e di passare un'altrettanto bellissima serata (.....) con un amico.
Tu fai benissimo a scegliere quello che è più indicato per il tuo benessere.


----------



## Mari' (30 Novembre 2010)

*Una volta e per sempre*



contepinceton ha detto:


> *Mi fa piacere contessa...che tu abbia colto la gravità della situazione...lo perdoni...ogni corte ha il suo giullare!*
> Lui è così e ci tocca tenercelo così...
> A meno che...lui non incontri una donna che lo faccia rinsavire. eh?
> QUesta qua, dovrebbe farlo innamorare convincendolo di essere la più casta e pura...
> ...


Senti signor Pincetone, hai rotto il cazzo tu ed il tuo reame ... qui siete fuori luogo, qui vige la repubblica, su sti titoli del cazzo ci si puo' scherzare di tanto in tanto e tu hai gia dato per anni e anni, mo basta.


Da quel che osservo, la figura del giullare "giullare" la fai quasi sempre tu, ok?

_
Siamo seri _... vogliamo discutere sul modo come Daniele si confronta nel forum, Ci sto! 

Ma prenderlo in giro in questo modo, in modo sprezzante, come se qualcuno fosse superiore o migliore di lui, NO, non ci sto.



PS Chiara, ti reputo una donna intelligente, non deludermi.


----------



## Mari' (30 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma guarda che scopare con gli altri non significa dare del coglione al proprio partner ufficiale..... si tratta solo di amore per la  _varietas_.
> 
> E poi mi sembra di averti già spiegato che mio marito è il numero uno, trattato come un re.



Chiara, se ti comporti in questo modo, alle spalle di tuo marito  ... ci vuole poco all'immaginazione, se poi siete una "coppia aperta", la storia cambia ... siete liberi di comportarvi come meglio credete, non fotte un cazzo a nessuno, o quasi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Chiara, se ti comporti in questo modo con tuo alle spalle di tuo marito  ... ci vuole poco all'immaginazione, se poi siete una "coppia aperta", la storia cambia ... siete liberi di comportarvi come meglio credete, non fotte un cazzo a nessuno, o quasi.


Marì, hai ragione.

Nessuno vuole prendere in giro Daniele.
Al limite si cerca di alleggerire il clima che crea con i suoi interventi.
Del resto lui imperversa quando e come vuole, e ricordo che certi utenti sono stati bannati per interventi che non avevano nemmeno un decimo della portata oscena dei suoi.

Io ho semplicemente espresso una precisazione su mio marito.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> No Conte, è qui che ti sbagli. Quando si è una coppia le cose sono NOSTRE. Altrimenti si è due persone single che per comodità vivono insieme.Comunque quando è successo a me, di confessare, non l'ho fatto certo per istigare. Non sarei riuscita a guardarlo negli occhi senza dirglielo. E quel tradimento non era una cosa mia, ma NOSTRA, appunto.


Invece io e mia moglie siamo vissuti secondo questa sua massima: " Esistono cose solo mie, cose solo tue e cose solo nostre!".

Una scelta operativa.
Che ha prodotto vantaggi e svantaggi.


----------



## MK (30 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Invece io e mia moglie siamo vissuti secondo questa sua massima: " Esistono cose solo mie, cose solo tue e cose solo nostre!".
> 
> Una scelta operativa.
> Che ha prodotto vantaggi e svantaggi.


Guarda potrei anche capire le sbandate, ma se restano cose nostre. Altrimenti l'intimità non c'è più, secondo me. E si corre il rischio di trovare qualcuno del quale innamorarsi.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Senti signor Pincetone, hai rotto il cazzo tu ed il tuo reame ... qui siete fuori luogo, qui vige la repubblica, su sti titoli del cazzo ci si puo' scherzare di tanto in tanto e tu hai gia dato per anni e anni, mo basta.
> 
> 
> Da quel che osservo, la figura del giullare "giullare" la fai quasi sempre tu, ok?
> ...


Io sono re.


----------



## Mari' (30 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io sono re.


Con tanta sincera simpatia ... ma va a caca'! 


.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Guarda potrei anche capire le sbandate, ma se restano cose nostre. Altrimenti l'intimità non c'è più, secondo me. E si corre il rischio di trovare qualcuno del quale innamorarsi.


Io in tutta la mia vita ho provato l'intimità con una sola donna.
E nn è stata mia moglie.
Non è il rischio di innamorarsi.
E' che vivi sapendo che ti manca qualcosa che per te è unico e speciale.
Ovvio vivi lo stesso.
Ma non senti dentro quelle cose.


----------



## MK (30 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Io in tutta la mia vita ho provato l'intimità con una sola donna.*
> *E nn è stata mia moglie.*
> Non è il rischio di innamorarsi.
> E' che vivi sapendo che ti manca qualcosa che per te è unico e speciale.
> ...


E tua moglie lo sa?


----------



## contepinceton (30 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> E tua moglie lo sa?


Si.
Forse è la prima cosa che le ho detto dopo averla conosciuta.
Un problema del resto che mi fu sempre rinfacciato da quella con cui stavo prima di lei. Quella che è morta.
Ma anche per mia moglie quando l'ho conosciuta era uno straccio.
Ho raccolto delle foto...
Incredibile come era lei quando mi ha conosciuto e come è cambiata poi, in meglio. A 30 anni era addirittura sbalorditiva.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Con tanta sincera simpatia ... ma va a caca'!
> 
> 
> .


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Su Daniele...unica cosa Marì: deve smetterla di offendere e insultare con epiteti disgustosi le persone. Tutto lì.
Vorrei vedere se tu fossi una "adultera", con il tuo carattere e leggessi certe cose che anche ieri ha scritto contro Sabina...
Come minimo prende fuoco il web.
Vuole rispetto per il suo dolore?
Impari a rispettare chi ha scelto di vivere in maniera diversa da lui.
Poi che lui arrivi a dare del senza palle a persone come Davide, è proprio fuori da ogni ben di dio.
Per esempio della Matra lui non sa un beneamato cazzo di niente. Ok?
Come mai Daniele non vede e non legge il carico di sofferenza anche di persone come me o come la Matra?
Certo per noi è tutto rose e fiori, un circo equestre no?
Quindi parcondicio...
Del resto esiste il sistema di moderazione no?
E funziona benissimo. Ora.


----------



## Mari' (30 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Su Daniele...unica cosa Marì: *deve smetterla di offendere e insultare con epiteti disgustosi le persone. Tutto lì.*
> Vorrei vedere se tu fossi una "adultera", con il tuo carattere e leggessi certe cose che anche ieri ha scritto contro Sabina...
> Come minimo prende fuoco il web.
> ...



Come ho gia detto:



> _Siamo seri _... vogliamo discutere sul modo come Daniele si confronta nel forum, Ci sto!



... e su questo hai/avete ragione :up:

Allora usiamola questa benedetta moderazione  forse un po di "convalescenza" a Daniele puo' far solo bene  .


----------



## Ste (30 Novembre 2010)

ho letto la tua storia.. per un attimo mi è sembrato di leggere la mia
Ho 27 anni e sto insieme a mio marito da quasi 11 anni, siamo sposati da 1 anno.
A febbraio scopro una lettera..lui mi riempe di bugie, di cattiverie gratuite, a maggio scopro la cruda verità, non si trattava di un bacio ma di un vero e proprio tradimento! Si sono conosciuti a novembre, dopo quattro mesi di matrimonio decide di tradirmi con questa persona..
non so le motivazioni, dice di non saperlo nemmeno lui (sarà..ma dicono tutti così quando vengono beccati).
Decido di perdonarlo, ma non è stato del tutto sincero.. decido di contattare la stronza, lei inizialmente sembra molto disponibile, attenta a non raccontare troppo (le avevo fatto credere che tra noi era finita), ma quando scopre tramite un collega che invece lo avevo perdonato, mi contatta lei personalmente su facebook e decide di raccontarmi in ogni minimo particolare ogni cosa, ogni incontro, ogni parola detta da lui, non la prendo molto bene, decido di mandare via mio marito. Si lui mi aveva raccontato, ma i dettagli (per lui sono dettagli) li aveva nascosti..
Passano settimane..dove lui prova in tutti i modi di riconquistarmi, ma è dura quando dall'altra parte c'è un muro, ad un certo punto cedo..ritorna a casa! La stronza sapendo che potevo tranquillamente leggere i suoi commentini su facebook, inizia a scrivere di tutto.. lui le manda un messaggio dicendole di piantarla, lei gli risponde dicendogli vedi di rispondere al telefono, rispondiamo in vivavoce.. la stronza non gli da il tempo di rispondere "mi avete rotto i coglioni, tu e la tua mogliettina di merda.. non gira tutto intorno a voi, mi sto rifacendo una vita, per me sei stato solo un errore.." intervengo io " ma come, non era l'uomo della tua vita??" lei la prende come una sfida "un uomo che tradisce non è un uomo" io rispondo a tono "quando te lo portavi a letto sapevi che stava tradento sua moglie.. non ti eri accorta chi ti portavi a letto??" lei ribatte dicendo che crede nell'amore e nel matrimonio.. io le rispondo che non è una donna e che non ha capito niente dell'amore, non si può accontentare di un uomo che appartiene ad un'altra donna e decido di mettere giù il telefono.
 Mi manda un messaggio su facebook dicendomi che non avevo il diritto di dirle tutte quelle cose.. bhè da lì ho iniziato a credere che il mondo fa schifo e ci son persone veramente cattive e ignoranti!!
Abbiamo dato un taglio netto a tutto. abbiamo cambiato il numero di telefono, cancellata da facebook, e ahimè abbiamo anche cambiato la macchina dv avvenivano gli incontri!
Stiamo cercando di ricominciare, piano piano, so che ci vuole tempo.. ma io sono fiduciosa!
Sono l'ultima persona che può darti un consiglio, ma ti dico una cosa, se ami veramente tuo marito fai di tutto per recuperare il rapporto, evita di ritornare sull'argomento, fa male a entrambi, se è veramente pentito farà di tutto per dimostrarti il suo amore.
Nella vita tutti possono sbagliare, e anche se non giustifico quello che ha fatto.. bisogna dare una seconda possibilità se ne vale veramente la pena. La vita è una sola e dato che non abbiamo niente da perdere, io ti direi di riprovarci!! Niente è facile, ma niente è impossibile.
Metti da parte la rabbia e il rancore e RICOMINCIATE da zero!
*L’ostacolo più grande, LA PAURA. La cosa più facile, SBAGLIARSI. L’errore più grande, RINUNCIARE.*


----------



## Mari' (30 Novembre 2010)

... eppure ci sono tanti uomini liberi, soli, al mondo  MAH!


----------



## Eliade (1 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... eppure ci sono tanti uomini liberi, soli, al mondo  MAH!


 Come ti quoto!!!


Comunque una cosa è sicuro...non avrei mai perdonato un tradimento dopo soli 4 mesi di matrimonio!! Eh no!:unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (1 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma guarda che scopare con gli altri non significa dare del coglione al proprio partner ufficiale..... si tratta solo di amore per la _varietas_.
> 
> E poi mi sembra di averti già spiegato che mio marito è il numero uno, trattato come un re.


 immagino che se sapesse abdicherebbe volentieri


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Dicembre 2010)

Ste ha detto:


> ho letto la tua storia.. per un attimo mi è sembrato di leggere la mia
> Ho 27 anni e sto insieme a mio marito da quasi 11 anni, siamo sposati da 1 anno.
> A febbraio scopro una lettera..lui mi riempe di bugie, di cattiverie gratuite, a maggio scopro la cruda verità, non si trattava di un bacio ma di un vero e proprio tradimento! Si sono conosciuti a novembre, dopo quattro mesi di matrimonio decide di tradirmi con questa persona..
> non so le motivazioni, dice di non saperlo nemmeno lui (sarà..ma dicono tutti così quando vengono beccati).
> ...



Guarda, intanto benvenuta.
E complimenti, di cuore, per la decisione di ricominciare con tuo marito. In bocca al lupo....

Solo che... scusa, ma la scena di te e l'altra che litigate al telefono la trovo allucinante....
Bene che abbiater rotto tutti i contatti...


----------



## Kid (1 Dicembre 2010)

Ste ha detto:


> ho letto la tua storia.. per un attimo mi è sembrato di leggere la mia
> Ho 27 anni e sto insieme a mio marito da quasi 11 anni, siamo sposati da 1 anno.
> A febbraio scopro una lettera..lui mi riempe di bugie, di cattiverie gratuite, a maggio scopro la cruda verità, non si trattava di un bacio ma di un vero e proprio tradimento! Si sono conosciuti a novembre, dopo quattro mesi di matrimonio decide di tradirmi con questa persona..
> non so le motivazioni, dice di non saperlo nemmeno lui (sarà..ma dicono tutti così quando vengono beccati).
> ...


Scusami cara eh però... pure io avevo l'amante tra i miei contatti di facebook, ma l'ho cancellato in tempo zero non appena ho scoperto certe cose. Ve le andate un pò a cercare.

Per il resto hai detto delle cose giuste.


----------



## Ste (1 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Scusami cara eh però... pure io avevo l'amante tra i miei contatti di facebook, ma l'ho cancellato in tempo zero non appena ho scoperto certe cose. Ve le andate un pò a cercare.
> 
> Per il resto hai detto delle cose giuste.


 

come darti torto.. lo so ne sono consapevole!!!


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> immagino che se sapesse abdicherebbe volentieri


Non è detto.
Potrebbe solo dire...chi è causa del suo mal pianga sè stesso.
Contessa quando cadrai sappi che almeno tu hai il telo teso del conte, nulla ti può accadere.
Se sapesse dovrebbe finalmente aprire gli occhi.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2010)

Ste ha detto:


> ho letto la tua storia.. per un attimo mi è sembrato di leggere la mia
> Ho 27 anni e sto insieme a mio marito da quasi 11 anni, siamo sposati da 1 anno.
> A febbraio scopro una lettera..lui mi riempe di bugie, di cattiverie gratuite, a maggio scopro la cruda verità, non si trattava di un bacio ma di un vero e proprio tradimento! Si sono conosciuti a novembre, dopo quattro mesi di matrimonio decide di tradirmi con questa persona..
> non so le motivazioni, dice di non saperlo nemmeno lui (sarà..ma dicono tutti così quando vengono beccati).
> ...


Intanto benvenuta.
Lui è TUO MARITO.
O lo proteggi o sei una donna perduta.
Lei è solo l'altra.
Proteggere tuo marito (IMHO) significava avere quelle palle di...trovata la lettera, bruciarla e lasciar correre.
Guarda che cosa avete ricavato dalle vostre prodezze.
Lei ai tuoi occhi doveva avere "importanza zero".
Tuo marito, ha solo fatto una bravata, una scappatella.
Non hai certo sventato una relazione adulterina che dura da anni.
So di essere provocatore...ma ci dovresti provare anche tu.
Scopriresti che in definitiva è solo una cagata.

Non ricominciare da zero.
Ma su basi diverse: più tolleranti e umane.
Dove sono contemplati i pesanti limiti di ognuno.

Non so come dirtelo.
Ma per me la scuola più dura dell'amore è stato SEMPRE vedere ogni mia aspettativa pesantemente delusa.
So anch'io che poi non mi sono certo fatto mancare nulla in termini di "ricreazioni".
Così ho compensato le delusioni e fatto felice me.

Stiamo comunque capendo...che non è mai bene andare a ravanare nell'altra vita.
Ci si fa del male e basta.


----------



## Ste (1 Dicembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Come ti quoto!!!
> 
> 
> Comunque una cosa è sicuro...non avrei mai perdonato un tradimento dopo soli 4 mesi di matrimonio!! Eh no!:unhappy:


 
pensavo anche io in questo modo..ma poi quando ti trovi dentro è tutto diverso, fai cose che mai avresti pensato di fare!!


----------



## AngelCare (1 Dicembre 2010)

*Ciao Ste*

... allora possiamo capirci... possiamo capire come si sta.
Su una cosa hai ragione, una seconda possibilità si da a tutti, perchè nella vita è lecito sbagliare... anche le persone migliori sbagliano... perchè non siamo degli automi o delle macchine. Mi dispiace per quello che ti è successo, ma hai ragione... si va avanti e si cerca di trarre insegnamento da quello che è successo (spero che l'insegnamento lo tragga più lui che io...)

Conte: da quello che dici come dovrei comportarmi? Dovrei cedere tranquillamente tutte le volte che qualcuno ci prova con me? Così sarei più felice, appagata... in fondo sarebbero cose mie... e allora stare insieme che senso avrebbe? Condividere un letto e una casa e basta? Solo questo? Non so, io credo che se si ama non si riesca a tradire così facilmente... forse nella vita mi capiterà di cadere, ma farlo deliberatamente perchè "tanto sono fatti miei"... boh... mi sembra davvero triste. Ma questa sono io, sono fatta così. Ben venga chi è fatto diversamente.
Una domanda: Ma tu tua moglie la ami? Non te lo chiedo per provocazione, ma per capire...

Comunque, Conte, su una cosa hai ragione... mi hai fatto riflettere molto, e anche vergognare: hai ragione... non è un cancro, non è una morte, non è la perdita di un figlio. Quando ho pensato alle tue parole mi sono detta che è vero, per rispetto di dolori ben più grandi ho il dovere di lasciarmi tutto alle spalle e sorridere.


----------



## Kid (1 Dicembre 2010)

AngelCare ha detto:


> Una domanda: Ma tu tua moglie la ami? Non te lo chiedo per provocazione, ma per capire...


AngelCare, siediti un attimo, devo dirti una cosa: l'amore, non esiste!

:rotfl:

Scusami, non capirai....


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Dicembre 2010)

AngelCare ha detto:


> Comunque, Conte, su una cosa hai ragione... mi hai fatto riflettere molto, e anche vergognare: hai ragione... non è un cancro, non è una morte, non è la perdita di un figlio. Quando ho pensato alle tue parole mi sono detta che è vero, per rispetto di dolori ben più grandi ho il dovere di lasciarmi tutto alle spalle e sorridere.



Angelo... che belle parole...
Sei tra i pochi traditi che si esprimono in questo modo....

Io vorrei solo dire che leggerti mi fa sentire più leggera.... grazie di cuore....


----------



## oceansize (1 Dicembre 2010)

AngelCare ha detto:


> ... allora possiamo capirci... possiamo capire come si sta.
> Su una cosa hai ragione, una seconda possibilità si da a tutti, perchè nella vita è lecito sbagliare... anche le persone migliori sbagliano... perchè non siamo degli automi o delle macchine. Mi dispiace per quello che ti è successo, ma hai ragione... si va avanti e si cerca di trarre insegnamento da quello che è successo (spero che l'insegnamento lo tragga più lui che io...)
> 
> Conte: da quello che dici come dovrei comportarmi? Dovrei cedere tranquillamente tutte le volte che qualcuno ci prova con me? Così sarei più felice, appagata... in fondo sarebbero cose mie... e allora stare insieme che senso avrebbe? Condividere un letto e una casa e basta? Solo questo? Non so, io credo che se si ama non si riesca a tradire così facilmente... forse nella vita mi capiterà di cadere, ma farlo deliberatamente perchè "tanto sono fatti miei"... boh... mi sembra davvero triste. Ma questa sono io, sono fatta così. Ben venga chi è fatto diversamente.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Eliade (1 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Proteggere tuo marito (IMHO) significava avere quelle palle di...trovata la lettera, bruciarla e lasciar correre.


Giuro..a volte rimango senza parole leggendoti, e non certo per piacevole stupore.



Ste ha detto:


> pensavo anche io in questo modo..ma poi *quando ti trovi dentro è tutto diverso, fai cose che mai avresti pensato di fare*!!


 Questo è sicuro, ma sono sicura più che mai che siccome l'amanssi quello che non avrei mai pensato di fare sarebbe stato non riaccettarlo (ne la prima tanto meno la seconda).
Ho troppo orgoglio per poterlo accettare...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> AngelCare, siediti un attimo, devo dirti una cosa: l'amore, non esiste!
> 
> :rotfl:
> 
> Scusami, non capirai....


Dice che l'amore non esiste...chi lo teme come la peste bubbonica...scopazzare in giro è molto meno impegnativo che amare sul serio...casso amare i limiti dell'altro quello si che è un banco di prova.


----------



## Minerva (1 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dice che l'amore non esiste...chi lo teme come la peste bubbonica*...scopazzare in giro è molto meno impegnativo che amare sul serio*...casso amare i limiti dell'altro quello si che è un banco di prova.


 caspita conte:up:


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2010)

AngelCare ha detto:


> ... allora possiamo capirci... possiamo capire come si sta.
> Su una cosa hai ragione, una seconda possibilità si da a tutti, perchè nella vita è lecito sbagliare... anche le persone migliori sbagliano... perchè non siamo degli automi o delle macchine. Mi dispiace per quello che ti è successo, ma hai ragione... si va avanti e si cerca di trarre insegnamento da quello che è successo (spero che l'insegnamento lo tragga più lui che io...)
> 
> Conte: da quello che dici come dovrei comportarmi? Dovrei cedere tranquillamente tutte le volte che qualcuno ci prova con me? Così sarei più felice, appagata... in fondo sarebbero cose mie... e allora stare insieme che senso avrebbe? Condividere un letto e una casa e basta? Solo questo? Non so, io credo che se si ama non si riesca a tradire così facilmente... forse nella vita mi capiterà di cadere, ma farlo deliberatamente perchè "tanto sono fatti miei"... boh... mi sembra davvero triste. Ma questa sono io, sono fatta così. Ben venga chi è fatto diversamente.
> ...


Dipende da cosa vuoi tu e cosa vuole lui.
Difficile mettersi lì uno davanti all'altro e con coraggio dirsi cosa si vuole. Perchè in definitiva a farla da padrone è l'egoismo. Magari per esempio tu dici: "Voglio spazi miei!" e a te sembra di non aver mai condizionato le scelte dell'altro. Oppure lei ti dice..."Cosa vuoi da questa situazione?" Tu rispondi. E l'altro ah ma se vuoi questo non mi sta certo bene. 
Insomma iniziano i casini e diventa tutto un tira e molla pur di non perdere l'altro. Una situazione snervante e annichilente.

Tu? Ma ascoltami bene e guardami negli occhi. Sono scelte che si compiono al momento ( qui ci vorrebbe la matraini), se guardi il mio 3d sul perchè si tradisce capisci come io la vedo. Se tu hai una vita affettiva (nota il termine) in cui ti senti appagata e felice, non ci sarà MAI nel tuo cuore spazio per altre persone, ma se sei pesantemente delusa, ti potresti anche dire, ma perchè io devo sempre star qua a tribolare con sta minestra scotta? Quando posso di quando in quando mangiarmi un pasticcino? Si rinuncia volentieri ad un piccolo piacere, per un piacere più grande. Can che mangia a casa non cerca altrove. 

Poi oggigiorno si sta assieme per tanti motivi. Non solo quello affettivo. Si è legati anche da vincoli di mutua assistenza, di sussistenza, di interesse, ecc..ecc..eccc....
Ci sono coppie che anche se non si tradiscono soffrono molto nello stare assieme perchè sono legati a doppia mandata da un legame saprofita, da un legame malato in cui ognuno condiziona pesantemente l'altro. Ciò è dovuto anche a difetti di fabbrica. Se uno riesce a stare assieme ad un altro solo soverchiandolo, imponendosi...ecc..e.cc...la vedo brutta.

Sull'altra domanda.
Io ho amato mia moglie.
Poi ognuno è andato alla deriva, appunto perchè ognuno dei due non ha avuto a fianco la persona che sognava, ma quella persona che in quel momento ha aderito a quel progetto.
Ora sono legato a mia moglie da una grande stima e considerazione. Da una riconoscenza immensa per avermi permesso di vivere la mia vita come piaceva a me. E soprattutto per avermi lasciato libero di andare, quando sarà il momento. Stimo enormemente la sua intelligenza.
Ora non si può: lei è molto malata, ho una figlia da crescere, difficoltà economiche ecc..ecc..ecc....
Est modus in rebus.

Ho tentato in mille modi, in mille e più modi di tener acceso il fuoco della passione. Ma lei ha costantemente gettato acqua sul fuoco. Alla fine ho lasciato che spegnesse tutto.
Lei dice che l'amore passa e deve venir sostituito da qualcosa d'altro che non ho capito bene cosa sia.

Quello che in definitiva ammiro di mia moglie è stata la sua capacità di ottenere quello che voleva. Ha preso solo ciò che le serviva da me. 

I miei bisogni?
Per fortuna ho le mie amiche.
Non mi serve altro.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> caspita conte:up:


provare per credere eh?
Ma a conti fatti...io ho debiti di riconoscenza, solo verso le mie amiche. Loro non hanno chiesto, ma solo offerto e dato.


----------



## Mari' (1 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> provare per credere eh?
> Ma a conti fatti...io ho debiti di riconoscenza, solo verso le mie amiche. *Loro non hanno chiesto, ma solo offerto e dato.*



ECCO! ... questa si ch'e' la vera "beneficenza" :mrgreen: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ECCO! ... questa si ch'e' la vera "beneficenza" :mrgreen: :rotfl: :rotfl:


Io sono stato per loro...prossimo.
Loro hanno valorizzato dove altre demolivano.
Hanno avuto occhi e cuore.


----------



## Mari' (1 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io sono stato per loro...prossimo.
> Loro hanno valorizzato dove altre demolivano.
> Hanno avuto occhi e cuore.



... si si, tanto *q*uore :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: ... mi chiedo: Ma il *q*uore ha  cambiato di posto   e' "scivolato  


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Anna A (1 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Insisto...proprio non ce la vedo mia moglie che telefona a tizia e caia e sempronia...per sapere che cosa ho fatto o non fatto con loro...mai ha osato neppure dire una parola, su chi o con chi io mi vedo. Aspetta sempre che sia io a dire o non dire.
> 
> Ma scusa Anna, figuriamoci se io andrei mai allora a telefonare ad un uomo dicendogli: Ho sentito dire che tu e mia moglie avete scopato...è vero o falso? Dimmi tutto.
> 
> ...


eh, no, caro pinze, non girarla come vuoi te..
la mia risposta era in calce al tuo dire: non permetterti di indagare sulle mie frequentazioni e magari piantarmi rogne in giro; discorso che va bene se fatto ad una amica un po' troppo invadente ma non ad una moglie, sempre che il concetto di moglie/marito che ho io aderisca al tuo, eh..


----------



## Kid (1 Dicembre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> sempre che il concetto di moglie/marito che ho io aderisca al tuo, eh..


Questo è il punto Annuccia cara. Il Conte ha una sua idea di unione, che non condanno a prescindere.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> eh, no, caro pinze, non girarla come vuoi te..
> la mia risposta era in calce al tuo dire: non permetterti di indagare sulle mie frequentazioni e magari piantarmi rogne in giro; discorso che va bene se fatto ad una amica un po' troppo invadente ma non ad una moglie, sempre che il concetto di moglie/marito che ho io aderisca al tuo, eh..


Allora spiegami perchè, una sola buona ragione, perchè io dovrei render conto di certe cose a mia moglie? La quale se ne strasbatte i maroni? Mica voglio vedere anch'io i maglioni finire in giardino eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (1 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Questo è il punto Annuccia cara. Il Conte ha una sua idea di unione, che non condanno a prescindere.


 anche io; non lo condivido e non lo capisco ma almeno lui mi pare che sia chiaro con sua moglie.
e questo lo rispetto


----------



## Kid (1 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche io; non lo condivido e non lo capisco ma almeno lui mi pare che sia chiaro con sua moglie.
> e questo lo rispetto


Ma quanto ti quoto 'sti giorni? :up:


----------



## Minerva (1 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma quanto ti quoto 'sti giorni? :up:


 un euro per ogni quote...e sarebbero palanche:dollari:


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche io; non lo condivido e non lo capisco ma almeno lui mi pare che sia chiaro con sua moglie.
> e questo lo rispetto


Si: i termini della questione sono chiari.
Facciamo conto che il nostro rapporto sia un'area con un recinto.
Ecco il recinto è stato sempre modificato negli anni a seconda della situazione. A me non piacciono per niente, le cose nebulose, sospese, false doppie ecc...ecc...ecc...
Casso, ragazzi, è leggendo qui, che mi sono reso conto di vivere un matrimonio particolare, del resto, mai avevo messo in confronto la mia vita matrimoniale con altre persone eh?
Io ingenuamente pensavo di vivere nella realtà della coppia moderna, è stata Bruja a farmi capire che mancava un' ingrediente fondamentale: quel tipo di amore che a me è sempre mancato, e che appunto ho cercato fuori.
Mi sono perfino reso conto di una cosa.
Io, non sono molto bravo, a cogliere i gesti d'amore dell'altro.
Ma veramente eh?

A volte mi sento così...
Dai dammi un pezzo di pane...ho fame...
E mi sento dire..." Ma diosanto, ma sei proprio ingordo eh?".

E se sono io quello che ha bisogni d'affetto abnormi?
Come si mette?

Sulla questione della fedeltà sono sempre stato lapalissiano.
Tu mi dici sarai fedele?
Io ti rispondo...che ne so io di chi incrocio nel mio fatal vagare?
Ovvio se io fossi stato un uomo pantofolaio e non Ulisse...non avrei mai incontrato nessuno eh?
Ma mi sarei annoiato...


----------



## Anna A (1 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora spiegami perchè, una sola buona ragione, perchè io dovrei render conto di certe cose a mia moglie? La quale se ne strasbatte i maroni? Mica voglio vedere anch'io i maglioni finire in giardino eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


guarda che la scena del maglione era talmente melodrammatica, stile commedia all'italiana che, tzè, mi son sentita per un attimo filomena marturano :carneval:
a parte questo... sai una cosa?  ho come il sospetto che omai più niente vi sconvolga le "viscere". siete in calma piatta.
io sono un mare in tempesta. 
petta che mi son rimaste due cozze e un'aragosta incagliate fra i capelli.
ops, anche un polipo sul seno :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> guarda che la scena del maglione era talmente melodrammatica, stile commedia all'italiana che, tzè, mi son sentita per un attimo filomena marturano :carneval:
> a parte questo... sai una cosa?  ho come il sospetto che omai più niente vi sconvolga le "viscere". siete in calma piatta.
> io sono un mare in tempesta.
> petta che mi son rimaste due cozze e un'aragosta incagliate fra i capelli.
> ops, anche un polipo sul seno :mrgreen:


Wovl...wovl...scema non è un polipo...è la mia mano no?
Prendi l'accetta se vuoi che mi stacchi da lì...
Puni puni...biro biro...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Minerva (1 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si: i termini della questione sono chiari.
> Facciamo conto che il nostro rapporto sia un'area con un recinto.
> Ecco il recinto è stato sempre modificato negli anni a seconda della situazione. A me non piacciono per niente, le cose nebulose, sospese, false doppie ecc...ecc...ecc...
> Casso, ragazzi, è leggendo qui, che mi sono reso conto di vivere un matrimonio particolare, del resto, mai avevo messo in confronto la mia vita matrimoniale con altre persone eh?
> ...


non vorrei mai avere un pantofolaio che sta con me solo perché non incontra nessuna:mrgreen:


----------



## Anna A (1 Dicembre 2010)

*seee arrivederci..*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Wovl...wovl...scema non è un polipo...è la mia mano no?
> Prendi l'accetta se vuoi che mi stacchi da lì...
> *Puni puni...biro biro*...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


 :aereo:


----------



## Minerva (1 Dicembre 2010)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:dove vai, anna...fatti fare puni puni biro biro:rotfl::rotfl:





Anna A ha detto:


> :aereo:


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> non vorrei mai avere un pantofolaio che sta con me solo perché non incontra nessuna:mrgreen:


Eppure è il sogno di molte eh?
Specie delle donne a cui piace essere quelle che tirano la carretta...
Bau bau cagnetto...fai il bravo...passami pure l'aspirapolvere finchè esco con le amiche...guarda che esistono uomini così succubi delle donne che non ti dico. Poi flippano ed implodono diventando larve umane. Perchè non possono vivere senza la moglie: non sanno vivere una vita loro, ma vivono quella che la moglie ha chiesto loro di vivere.
Se mi ami...sarai questo questo e quest'altro.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:dove vai, anna...fatti fare puni puni biro biro:rotfl::rotfl:


E' timida...ora mi metto lo scafandro e la rapisco dal mare...e lei mi fa...il solito deficente conte, neanche sai nuotare e ti getti nel mare in tempesta...e io...Ma cara...mi sto sacrificando per te...è amoreeeeeeeeeeeeee...
E lei vafanculo Pincy...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------

